# feeling very cruel :(



## xoxellaxox (9 November 2014)

I've recently bought a new horse . I've had her 3 months now . She's a 15hh traditional cob . When she came she looked in a very sorry state and it's obvious that she's not had much love in her life . She is however bombproof . Absolutely nothing scared her she's fab out hacking and so so safe . Her manners are to die for .so now she's settled in I decided to really give her a makeover . So I tied her up on the yard with some hay and showed her my clippers . She didn't mind them . I turned them on and she carried on eating . So I began to clip . She barged me out the way sending me flying ! She's pulled back and broke free . So the whole afternoon I've spent with her with the clippers . She's not scared . Just hates the feeling . Anyways after trying she struck out and caught my hand .It killed and I lost my wragg with her and shouted at her and smacked her shoulder . She looked so scared . I've come home and broke my heart . I love my mare so much and can't believe I've got so angry with her !! She never puts a foot wrong . Now I've got a swollen hand and a upset horse ! I really hope she's not going to hate me ! I feel so awful


----------



## samlf (9 November 2014)

I doubt she will hate you but she will probably be twice as scared next time she sees the clippers, as you have confirmed there is something to be worried about. That said, if either of my horses struck out at me they'd get more than a smack on the shoulder.

One of the most important lessons to learn with animals, is to know when to stop - that should have been when you felt yourself getting annoyed.

I would suggest you get an instructor in to help you learn to teach your horse - teaching a horse to be clipped, wormed etc is actually really easy as long as you take it slowly and don't do too much.


----------



## xoxellaxox (9 November 2014)

She's been brilliant with everything new so far , shoes dentist vet visits.  I don't think it's the clippers themselves but the feeling of it going through her hair . I've decided to spend a couple of days just hacking and doing nice things . Then go back to have ago . Even if I get it through a little bit of fur ill be happy if she doesn't panic . My friend is going to stand with some treats with her so I'm hoping she will realise they're not going to hurt !


----------



## PorkChop (9 November 2014)

Don't be too hard on yourself - buy an electric toothbrush and put it all over her body every day, then progress to clippers on your hand on her iykwim, take plenty of time to gain back her trust


----------



## Bede (11 November 2014)

Or get her used to the clippers again but with no blades in - turn them on, if she's happy with the noise from a distance run them over her starting in a non ticklish place and very short times on her, so there's the noise and vibration but no cutting. When you feel confident about having another go at proper clipping make sure she's clean, blades sharp and correct tension, you are calm. Good luck!


----------



## lori ann (11 November 2014)

When you have done the above give her two to three mil of sedalin to take the edge of her. We used to give it to a mare who was hard to clip then after a couple of times didn't need it not worth getting injured.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (11 November 2014)

No, she won't hate you but just as she learnt some thing new -not liking the feeling of the clippers, you learnt that it's best to walk away when you feel cross or frustrated. Don't beat yourself up about it, it's a learning curve for both of you. 

Having someone to stand at her head is good. It might be worth having someone who clips a lot to help out just so you can see how she reacts to someone who is used to doing lots of different horses. 

Were the blades sharp and correctly tensioned ? If the clippers are blunt or over heating, or her coat is to dirty, it may have been uncomfortable for her. As someone else suggested try her with a battery toothbrush or a cheap hand held massager to desenitize her. 

She sounds like a star and she's lucky to have you. With a little preparation, she'll be able to take clipping in her stride just like everything else that she copes so well with.


----------



## 9tails (11 November 2014)

xoxellaxox said:



			She's not scared . Just hates the feeling . (
		
Click to expand...

How do you know this?  Did she tell you?  Because everything she did says that she was scared and that it hurts.  She needs to be clean and your blades need to be sharp, cob coats can be quite coarse and hard to get through without snagging.  Many cordless clippers aren't up to the job.


----------



## turkana (11 November 2014)

I recently tried to clip my youngster, she doesn't mind the noise but the vibration against her skin freaked her out.I bought a cheap pair of human hair clippers & have been running them against her skin every day, she is slowly getting used to the feeling.
I'll give her all the time she needs, even if it takes months to get used to it.
Don't beat yourself up, we're all only human & sometimes makes mistakes it might be worth trying the same thing with your horse.


----------



## xoxellaxox (11 November 2014)

9tails said:



			How do you know this?  Did she tell you?  Because everything she did says that she was scared and that it hurts.  She needs to be clean and your blades need to be sharp, cob coats can be quite coarse and hard to get through without snagging.  Many cordless clippers aren't up to the job.
		
Click to expand...

The fact that I could turn the clippers on and hold them against her and she carried on munching her hay with out giving them a second glance tells me she's not scared of them . My blades are brand new and she had a bath the day before as I know clipping through dirty fur isn't a great idea . Both nights this week I have managed to take a bit more fur off with my friend stood at her head giving treats . I've found its a matter of being patient with her and getting her used to the vibrations going through her fur.


----------



## xoxellaxox (11 November 2014)

Thank you for the kind replies . I'm just taking it nice and slow now and she's really taking to them a lot better.  Even if it's just 10 minutes a night while she's eating her tea ill just keep trying so she gets used to it


----------

